# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  leki na nadciśnienie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy leki na nadciśnienie nalezy brać zawsze o tej samej porze. Czy sa w ogole jakies zalecenia o jakiej porze powinno się brać, tzn rano czy wieczorem? Obecnie biorę  Biorę Tritace 10, połówka.
Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Hanna

Witam, A lekarz nic nie mówił o braniu tabletek, jeśli nie ma innych zaleceń, to takie tabletki na nadciśnienie poiwnno sie brać raz dziennie i najlepiej o tej samej porze.

----------

